# Slow time for the rodb board



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dang, is anyone building anything? All I'm doing right now is working on a weave for the Pictoweave deal. I just recently got a couple of sets of the micro guides, which I plan to explore soon. Football/hunting season slows me down w/ the rodbuilding! Post up if you're building. Any word on when the next TRB meeting will be?
Jerry


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I started working on my new CTS 8 wt again last week and came down with the flu. I have been sick since the weekend but I think this bug is about to run its course. This coming week should be great for building and testing a new fly rod.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have been building but my camera is broke. The company wants to charge more to fix it than I paid for it. I will have to wait until next pay day to by a new one. I promise to post some pics as soon as I can. I've got two soldier rods ready to go and I am going to start on some that I have sold. 
Pat


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Gentlemen.....*

* I haven't done much in the way of rodbuilding...my business has gone to the dogs because of the economy...*
* But I have been busy designing a new line of earrings for the Lady Angler, using spinnerbait blades and also have earrings covered in rattlesnake skin...*
* I have been building these earrings for years , until a friend of mine asked me to build some for her !! Woo-Hoo !! Never even thought of selling them !!*

*MaryLou...:texasflag *


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Goags said:


> Dang, is anyone building anything? All I'm doing right now is working on a weave for the Pictoweave deal. I just recently got a couple of sets of the micro guides, which I plan to explore soon. Football/hunting season slows me down w/ the rodbuilding! Post up if you're building. Any word on when the next TRB meeting will be?
> Jerry


It's good to see a little activity on the board. Things kinda died after the storm. Terry is pretty involved with the Renaissance (sp?) Festival this time of year but I plan on being at FTU, 2:00pm Saturday, Oct.18. The last time I spoke with Terry (couple of weeks), He said meetings will go on as usual.....Later,,,,Jim


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I will be there.
Pat


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Got a couple projects in the works. Right now I'm working on a crosswrap on a rod built by another local builder. He wanted something special added for the lady he's giving it to on Monday.
Billy's Rose pattern in pink & teal with brown background. Finally got around to crosswrapping again after a looooong hiatis and this is a first for this pattern. About 1/2 done at this pic.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Here it is completed with just CP. The other builder will be applying his
choice of finish after he does the guides.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I finished this about a month ago, seeing rays photos I thought that I'd add this one. It's petals on a split grip with Billy's rose wrap on it. The grip is made of Padauk and Wenge.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm here been reading, just not doing much posting, been out of town a lot lately fishing tournaments. So I've cut back on some of my computer time to spend time with my family and make up for some of my absence.



Just completed two shaky head rods (CTS Balnks) and am currently working on an 8ft cranking rod (Shikari SHX popping blank), and swim bait rod (Asltar Balnk) all with micro guides.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Ray, great job on the rose wrap! Actually an outstanding job.

Mark... what can one say that hasn't already been said! WOW!

Hadn't been doing much since IKE and just started a new job Monday so rodbuilding has been sort of on the back burner.

Putter, I have started the wrap on the K4K rod and should have it headed your way sometime late in the week.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Cool idea Mary Lou. I saw a lady at the fishing show a couple of yrs. ago wearing some tiny gold spoons (like sprite spoons) and thought that was cool too.......Ray,that rose could be a nice looking wrap left open also. Really nice work............Very cool grip Mark. I see the line at the center of the reelseat insert and the double elliptical pattern. Was that 1 blank from the beginning or did you put 2 together. Very striking.......Steve, what is a shaky head rod? I've heard the term before but never an explanation as to what it is,,,,,,Jim


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Mornin' Jim....

Check out my website, I have just recently posted most of them on my site...they are fun to build and fun to wear !!... 



ML...:texasflag


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Putter;

Actually "shaky head" is a tem referring to fishing a light jig head with small worms 1/16-1/4oz that has become so effective in bass fishing, that it has developed in to a solid technique and a demand for rods specifically built to handle them

What you are looking for in a shaky rod is a blank with a light enough tip to literally shake the worm with out moving it, yet with enough backbone to set the hook through the worm when fishing it as deep as 30 to 50 ft. Sometimes requiring one rod for shallower water, and another slightly heavier for deeper waters. Below is an excerpt I copied off the internet than may better explain it. Personally I prefer a rod with a more moderate action to it. I find that I land more of the fish I hook that way.
It also requires a really sensitive rod

It is mostly a clear water, technique. Most of the people I know use 6 to 10 line with a few using 10 lb braids and a floro leader

Below is copied off the Internet;

"Basically, shaky wormin' involves a straight tail finesse worm fashioned weedless on a small, ball head jig. Once rigged, make a long cast and let the bait fall. Be ready - many strikes occur in the first three seconds after the bait contacts the bottom.

If not, began shaking the rod tip in short, rapid bursts, maintaining some slack in the line while you hold the rod in a 10 o'clock position.

This movement keeps the worm vertical and the tail quivering seductively. Don't hop the jig - inch it along and keep it dancing like a creature feeding along the lake bottom.



The gear you use and the manner in which the worm is rigged is important to the proper presentation. Some anglers prefer baitcast tackle, but a 7-foot medium action spinning rod is best because it fishes light line better, and light line imparts more action in the bait. Eight and 10 pound line is preferred and basic monofilament works, but sensitive fluorocarbon line transmits subtle bites better. 

Most strikes feel like a simple tick or tap at the end of the line, or, if the fish are aggressive, they'll gobble the worm and streak off with it.

While a 4½-inch finesse worm produces more bites, 6- and 7-inch styles, especially the floating variety, attract bigger fish. And if you take a poll of the pros' favorite colors, you'll find shades of green, especially green pumpkin, watermelon or watermelon candy, are high on their lists."


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim, it's two blanks that I put together to make the one. If you get a chance Doug M has the other negative from these blanks on the K4K rod. The petals are made with two contrasting blanks cut at an angle and the pieces of wood glued on the contrasting block. When that's dry you make another cut across the pieces you glued on and then transfer that back to the original block.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Mark;

The two blanks to the right. Are those the ones that come out looking like a spider web when turned?

Of all the ones I've seen of yours, the spider web is my favorite look.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Steve, the blank on the right will make a grip similar to the ones below. I was looking through my photos and I don't have a picture of the web blank here at work. I'll look through my stuff at home and see if I can come up with a photo and sent it to you. The webs are basically a eight sided checker that is turned on the axis in stead of the circumference.


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Mark each time I see your work I am in awe. I keep wanting to give this ago myself but I was neve good at jigsaw puzzles.
I just love what you do and this last one really has taken my eye.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Steve, I finally got a chance to take a picture of the rough blank for the spiders. They don't look like much right now, but they turn out fairly well. The one on the top left is the same wood (white oak) used in the retirement rod, the others are composite cork and walnut.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

What amazes me is how much work you put into a handle before you make a handle out of it


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Steve, I had an opportunity to meet Mark and see his work 1st hand, and you are correct. I think there is much more work creating the wood blank, than the actual turning and finishing. The end result is really something to behold. The finished grip that Mark posted above is probably the design I like best, with the spiderweb a close second.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Our new site is close to being on line then you will be busy. Just a heads up. And you all do great work. Thank you for what you do.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

CajunBob said:


> Our new site is close to being on line then you will be busy. Just a heads up. And you all do great work. Thank you for what you do.


 I took a look yesterday,Bob. Very nice start. Keep us posted when it's fully operational. Btw, very cool choice on the new name. Fits the program perfectly.,,,,,Jim


----------

